

Genetic Rockets - MindTwister
http://www.blprnt.com/smartrockets/

======
MindTwister
Blog post belonging to the project:
<http://blog.blprnt.com/blog/blprnt/project-smart-rockets>

and followup [http://blog.blprnt.com/blog/blprnt/7-days-of-source-
day-5-sm...](http://blog.blprnt.com/blog/blprnt/7-days-of-source-day-5-smart-
rockets)

------
RiderOfGiraffes
I'd love to know what the fitness function is for these rockets' flights, but
it doesn't seem to be discussed anywhere.

~~~
ithkuil
I guess that's hitting the target avoiding the obstacle (text) without
consuming all the fuel and crashing to the ground

Perhaps also avoiding bounces gives some bonus

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
But if none of them hit the target, what then? How are some chosen to be more
fit than the others? Flying longer? Covering more ground? These are useless
fitness functions.

As I say, I'd love to know what he's actually using. I've done quite a lot of
work in genetic, ballistic, swarm and annealing optimisation systems, and I
can't work it out.

~~~
MindTwister
I built my own project based on this with balancing rockets, my fitness
function was based on a penalty for crashing and extra points for distance to
target, i also added a small bonus for fuel left to let them slowly optimize
their flight.

